# Custom sub boxes? help



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

I want to make a customized box, not a square one. i want to make one like mold one, what would i use.. wood, fiberglass and some bondo.. or???? helpp me plz..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fiberglass and lots of it. Make sure you have a really good painters mask, gloves, and goggles, the stuff is _nasty_. I just finished some fiberglass kicks, so I can give you some pointers. Also, talk to Scorchin200sx - he is a fiberglass god.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

How much does that cost to do a box like that. How hard is it Id like to have custom boxe in the trunk on the sides to get some trunk space back


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Take a look at the box on my site. That's all MDF, Bondo, and carpet. Cost was about $75-$100 to build, and it sounds great. The floor is totally removable for spare tire access and the box weighs under 100 lbs.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

Afternoon all. I got my speaker box wet and some of the carpet has peeled loose from the MDF. What adhesive should I use to repair it. Thanks. Pablo


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

3M spray glue is awesome. I carpeted my entire box with the stuff.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*3M is great*



samo said:


> *3M spray glue is awesome. I carpeted my entire box with the stuff. *


I agree, the 3M spray glue is by far the best out there. There are some spray glues that are cheaper...but they don't even come close to the sticking power of the 3M


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Where do you get all this stuff?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get spray glue at the hardware store or a crafts store.


----------

